# power mirrors pops fuse ,short to ground



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Specifically, which fuse is this? Is it under the hood or in the dashboard?


----------



## Lazer (Feb 14, 2016)

under hood, like number 55, also when it blows the only window that works is driver side even though the fuse says power folding mirrors


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Based on my 2013 manual, if fuse 55 pops, you shouldn't have the driver's door or the power mirrors. You might want to double-check which one is going.

Something you can try is wiring a headlight in place of the fuse. That will limit the current while providing a means of testing things with a "resetable" fuse. My guess is that either you have a pinched wire, or you have a bad power module that every time you try to move a certain window or mirror, it shorts out the power. Using a light bulb, it will make it easier to try different things and see what makes it glow brightly.


----------



## Lazer (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks for help, Anyone got diagram for power mirrors?


----------



## Lazer (Feb 14, 2016)

Any idea where the power module is located ? Time to start troubleshooting.


----------



## Lazer (Feb 14, 2016)

Any chevy techs on here that are familiar with this issue, like I said fuse number 55 pops, even if you disconnect the mirrors ,what exactly does this power module do ,and where is it located? Thanks or any input.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Lazer said:


> Any chevy techs on here that are familiar with this issue, like I said fuse number 55 pops, even if you disconnect the mirrors ,what exactly does this power module do ,and where is it located? Thanks or any input.


According to my manual, it only connects to the control models in the driver's door. (The ones with the switches for windows and mirrors.) 

The mirror control module drives the mirror motor (at least the driver's one). Depending on the RPO code, the Window control module may drive the driver's window motor.

But some of your results are not matching what I'd expect. So, it might be a good idea to to get a individual subscription to AllData. They seem to have updates that are not in my manual.


----------



## Lazer (Feb 14, 2016)

Like I said everything is cool until you move the round button from center left or right then toggle the switch to move a mirror then the fuse pops, I really do not even adjust the mirrors that often , but prefer everything to work correctly on my car. I ruled out the switch with a known good one, this kind of stuff can drive you bonkers ,do you know were the power module is located that you mentioned ?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Lazer said:


> Like I said everything is cool until you move the round button from center left or right then toggle the switch to move a mirror then the fuse pops, I really do not even adjust the mirrors that often , but prefer everything to work correctly on my car. I ruled out the switch with a known good one, this kind of stuff can drive you bonkers ,do you know were the power module is located that you mentioned ?


In the case of the mirror, the switch module and power module is one is the same. So, I'd suspect a short of some kind in the motor wiring. I'll have to see how the passenger side motor is run. It seems odd they'd run that off the switch module.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Ok, looking at the schematics of the power mirrors, it's straight forward. No electronics. Just switches and motors. Just like a car from the 1970's.

There are three wires to each mirror. One wire for each motor (one motor for left/right and one for up/down). And one common line.

If you issue the command for moving up or to the left, the common lines for BOTH (driver and passenger side) mirrors will be connected to +12V. If there is a short to ground in either of them, that will blow the fuse. 

If any other motor line was shorted to ground, you'd have to select the defective side (driver/passenger) to blow the fuse. But if the common is shorted, it will blow regardless of the position of the driver/passenger selector.

If it was me, I'd unplug the mirror switch and take meter readings to find out what line is shorted. The black wire is ground. The red/gray wire is power. YE/BN is the common for the driver's mirror. WH is the common for the passenger mirror.


----------



## Lazer (Feb 14, 2016)

You the man, thanks for feedback, will do.


----------

